# DirecTV On Demand is now available nationwide



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

It appears that DoD is no longer a BETA product.
Press release from DirecTV at the following link.

http://dtv.client.shareholder.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=318983


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Kudos to the DIRECTV team for making this happen! :up:


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Good stuff! 

I haven't looked at the beta in a while, does anyone recall if Starz on-demand was added?


----------



## D*HR-20 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> I haven't looked at the beta in a while, does anyone recall if Starz on-demand was added?


Starz On-Demand has been there since the very beginning of beta process.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm happy to see this national and congratulate DIRECTV and all the Cutting Edge Testers!


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> I haven't looked at the beta in a while, does anyone recall if Starz on-demand was added?


I must have missed it, thanks!


----------



## hankjr (Sep 30, 2006)

Does anyone know if they are going to add HBO????


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

hankjr said:


> Does anyone know if they are going to add HBO????


That would really be nice. I was hoping that once it ended Beta status that HBO would pop up, I was wrong again


----------



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

How do I get to the On Demand feature? In the past I've gone to Menu>On Demand but now when I do I get a message that says '1000 (DTV) is currently not available.' I no longer get the On Demand screen with menus.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Thaedron said:


> I must have missed it, thanks!


Starz DOD is on Channel 1520. How long have the DOD listings been on the Directv website? That is the feature I've been waiting on!


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Goldlexus said:


> How do I get to the On Demand feature? In the past I've gone to Menu>On Demand but now when I do I get a message that says '1000 (DTV) is currently not available.' I no longer get the On Demand screen with menus.


Can you see the channels between 1000 and 2000 in the program guide (all channels filter)? If not, try restarting your DVR.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Goldlexus, if all else fails, reset your network settings and then test them... if the test succeeds, On Demand should show up within 24 hours.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

mcbeevee said:


> Starz DOD is on Channel 1520. How long have the DOD listings been on the Directv website? That is the feature I've been waiting on!


DoD showed up on the website on Friday.

My opinion is...we should see HBO and MAX at about the same time as the HD channels get lit up in September.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice. Are there any good upgrade deals fro R15 owners?

ApK


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

great....another thing to go wrong.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

dcowboy7 said:


> great....another thing to go wrong.


LMAO


----------



## Jon D (Oct 12, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> great....another thing to go wrong.


Is your glass half full or half empty? :lol:


----------



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Goldlexus, if all else fails, reset your network settings and then test them... if the test succeeds, On Demand should show up within 24 hours.


Thanks! That did it.


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

RAD said:


> That would really be nice. I was hoping that once it ended Beta status that HBO would pop up, I was wrong again


Me 2.

Waiting on HBO and Max - Mediacom had them, so I know those channels do on demand.


----------



## glorman (Jun 22, 2008)

One thing I just noticed MHD on demand is listed online but not on my receiver. vice versa for Big Ten Network.


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

Humor me - am I understanding this correctly. With Direct on Demand, we have to connect through our HSI - and then wait for the show to download?

When we had Charter Cable for TV, all we had to do was check out what was available On Demand, and watch. No downloads, no other connections - just click the right button and there it was.


----------



## trekologer (Jun 30, 2007)

Fenway said:


> Humor me - am I understanding this correctly. With Direct on Demand, we have to connect through our HSI - and then wait for the show to download?
> 
> When we had Charter Cable for TV, all we had to do was check out what was available On Demand, and watch. No downloads, no other connections - just click the right button and there it was.


Yes, DirecTV on Demand operates over your broadband internet connection. You do not have to wait for the entire show to download. I am able to begin watching on demand programs right away, of course YMMV.

Cable company on demand is the same thing... the cable box is essentially a cable modem. Its just that its hidden from the end user.


----------



## Clark143 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hooked mine up today. The guide shows me the channels I have and all the DOD are there. But when selecting a channel, it tells me its not available. Internet connection shows active in the setup menu. Any ideas?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Clark143 said:


> Hooked mine up today. The guide shows me the channels I have and all the DOD are there. But when selecting a channel, it tells me its not available. Internet connection shows active in the setup menu. Any ideas?


The receiver needs to acquire the DirecTV on Demand channels (graphics, style sheets, listings data) before they will be accessable. Sometimes this can take 24 hours. You could try selecting and forcing a download from DirecTV on Demand before the data is loaded.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I have a network cable that goes to my PS3 that is near my HR20. Could I hook that into an old wired LAN and use it as kind of a switch?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

SParker said:


> I have a network cable that goes to my PS3 that is near my HR20. Could I hook that into an old wired LAN and use it as kind of a switch?


Not sure what you mean. What you can can do is get a switch, like http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=7442633028B05, connect that to the cable that goes to your PS3 then connect the PS3 and the HR20 to the switch.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

RAD said:


> Not sure what you mean. What you can can do is get a switch, like http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=7442633028B05, connect that to the cable that goes to your PS3 then connect the PS3 and the HR20 to the switch.


I meant couldn't I use an old router as a switch?


----------



## DBordello (Dec 16, 2006)

trekologer said:


> Cable company on demand is the same thing... the cable box is essentially a cable modem. Its just that its hidden from the end user.


I believe that you are incorrect. Cable operates with numerous channels dedicated to VOD that the receiver does not index. When someone selects to play something On Demand, the head end places that show on one of these unused channels and notifies the receiver to tune to it.

My cable ready found the VOD channels in my area and would readily tune to them. You could even watch the trick-play in action.

I am fairly certain that it is not typically an IP setup, as you describe. DirecTV is certainly able to offer a similar setup. The problem is that the reserved space for VOD on cable can be resued on each node, therefore they only need to reserve say 20 channels for 1000 households. DirectTV would have to reserve enough space for the entire nation, requiring far too much bandwidth.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

SParker said:


> I meant couldn't I use an old router as a switch?


OK, don't see why not, as long as you can disable/turn off the DHCP function in it so it doesn't try to give out it's own IP addresses.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Could there be issues with the 2 routers and their built in firewalls? Switches these days are so inexpensive that it probably would be better to get one. Less issues and problems and a true plug and play expansion.



RAD said:


> OK, don't see why not, as long as you can disable/turn off the DHCP function in it so it doesn't try to give out it's own IP addresses.


----------



## jake14mw (Oct 5, 2007)

So, are there instructions as to how to set this up for uninformed?


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

SParker said:


> I meant couldn't I use an old router as a switch?


If you can turn off the routing features in the old one, it will work. If not you could have potential problems. The biggest issue is to ensure that DHCP is off on the old router (as stated above). Also make sure that nothing is plugged into the WAN port on the router and disable UPNP on the old router if possible. UPNP can be good but can also make very poor decisions on behalf of networks, especially if the router making decisions is not connected to the Internet.

It should work, but a cheap switch will probably run you $20 if you want to avoid the hassle.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

jake14mw said:


> So, are there instructions as to how to set this up for uninformed?


If you already have a home network with a router:

acquire an ethernet cable
plug one end into the HR20
plug the other end into an empty port on the router


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I tried to use DOD for a Family Guy (and another TBS show) and they wouldn't queue up. But when I picked shows on other channels they worked fine.

I actually watched the Queue go from 0 to 1 back to 0 when I chose any of the Family guy episodes. 

Any idea why it doesn't work for TBS related programming? I did not have a TBS channel available , i was trying this from 1000.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

gregjones said:


> If you can turn off the routing features in the old one, it will work. If not you could have potential problems. The biggest issue is to ensure that DHCP is off on the old router (as stated above). Also make sure that nothing is plugged into the WAN port on the router and disable UPNP on the old router if possible. UPNP can be good but can also make very poor decisions on behalf of networks, especially if the router making decisions is not connected to the Internet.
> 
> It should work, but a cheap switch will probably run you $20 if you want to avoid the hassle.


I have a wireless AP on 192.168.1.2 so I'd want to make the make shift switch .3 right?


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Well I looked and I must have gotten rid of my old router. So I got that switch mentioned above and 2 short cat5e cables for $27 shipped from Amazon with free 2 day and it has a $10 rebate. So $17 total. Not too bad.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

SParker said:


> I have a wireless AP on 192.168.1.2 so I'd want to make the make shift switch .3 right?


Yes, it would have to be a different address...if you still had it.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

SParker said:


> I have a wireless AP on 192.168.1.2 so I'd want to make the make shift switch .3 right?





gregjones said:


> Yes, it would have to be a different address...if you still had it.


If it was setup as a SWITCH, it wouldnt've had an address at all.
If it was setup as a router, yes.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

CJTE said:


> If it was setup as a SWITCH, it wouldnt've had an address at all.
> If it was setup as a router, yes.


A router setup as a switch still has an IP in almost all cases. That IP address is most often used to turn it back into a router via its GUI. Many managed switches also have IP addresses.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Have used DoD since beta debut, and a couple of yrs w/ Comcast OnDemand before then. Very similar, but will say that the Comcast connection via cable (thru cable TV service - never had Comcast internet) was faster than the DoD via my DSL connection. SD stuff I can start watching within a couple of minutes, though, so not too shabby. But not the "instant access" that cable VOD has.

Stoked to see NBC shows added recently, but not stoked on them being PPV. When w/ Comcast, my area had CBS, ABC and a smattering of NBC network shows On Demand (both SD & HD) for free. Available for viewing 24 hrs after they initially aired & remained "in queue" for 24 hrs after that. Our Thursday night DVR conflict of OFFICE, CSI & GREY'S was solved by waching CSI (in HD/5.1) via OnDemand later n the week. Since ditching the moneysuck...I mean Comcast...CSI has been relagated to a summer rerun show for us. 

My guess? PPV network shows like the NBC stuff on DoD costs $$ now due to the settlement that ended the WGA strike. Those PPV/"online viewing" fees are going to the writers (not sure about this, just crazy conspiracy theory talk  ) Have no idea if Comcast's network shows are still free or not.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

woj027 said:


> I tried to use DOD for a Family Guy (and another TBS show) and they wouldn't queue up. But when I picked shows on other channels they worked fine.
> 
> I actually watched the Queue go from 0 to 1 back to 0 when I chose any of the Family guy episodes.
> 
> Any idea why it doesn't work for TBS related programming? I did not have a TBS channel available , i was trying this from 1000.


When you say you "did not have a TBS channel available", are you saying the package you have doesn't include TBS? I'm not sure if it's restricted to premium channels, but if you do not get a channel in your particular package, I believe that you are not able to access the DoD for that channel, either. For example, the package I have doesn't include Fox Reality and if I try to download a DoD program on Fox Reality, it won't do it.

If you do get TBS in your package, is it in your Custom Channel list? I'm not sure what happens if your package includes a channel but you have it "turned off" in your custom list. I would guess DoD for that channel would still be available, but I'm not sure.


DBordello said:


> I believe that you are incorrect. Cable operates with numerous channels dedicated to VOD that the receiver does not index. When someone selects to play something On Demand, the head end places that show on one of these unused channels and notifies the receiver to tune to it.
> 
> My cable ready found the VOD channels in my area and would readily tune to them. You could even watch the trick-play in action.
> 
> I am fairly certain that it is not typically an IP setup, as you describe. DirecTV is certainly able to offer a similar setup. The problem is that the reserved space for VOD on cable can be resued on each node, therefore they only need to reserve say 20 channels for 1000 households. DirectTV would have to reserve enough space for the entire nation, requiring far too much bandwidth.


My understanding of one of the differences between cable and sat VoD is that cable is wired to access the servers on which the programming resides via the remote, etc, whereas with DirecTV, there is really only one-way communication with the receivers. The prgramming content needs to be downloaded to the DVR so the programming resides there and is then available for playback. The downloading "on demand" is done through the internet connection.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> It appears that DoD is no longer a BETA product.
> Press release from DirecTV at the following link.
> 
> http://dtv.client.shareholder.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=318983


Kudos to DirecTV and thanks for posting this link.

Now we need more HD DOD!


----------



## trekologer (Jun 30, 2007)

DBordello said:


> I believe that you are incorrect. Cable operates with numerous channels dedicated to VOD that the receiver does not index. When someone selects to play something On Demand, the head end places that show on one of these unused channels and notifies the receiver to tune to it.


You have fairly accurately described how a cable modem works. The cable modem, upon startup, scans the range of RF channels until it finds the one(s) it is using. Typically, the modem is provisioned to the channel to use but if it doesn't find the data service there, it scans the other channels. The difference between the cable modem and the cable box is that one outputs to ethernet, the other outputs video. The nuts and bolts of how each works is nearly identical.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

woj027 said:


> I tried to use DOD for a Family Guy (and another TBS show) and they wouldn't queue up. But when I picked shows on other channels they worked fine.
> 
> I actually watched the Queue go from 0 to 1 back to 0 when I chose any of the Family guy episodes.
> 
> Any idea why it doesn't work for TBS related programming? I did not have a TBS channel available , i was trying this from 1000.


I had the same experience when I first set the DoD up. Some channels worked fine, others not. I do subscribe to the Premium package. I called in to ask about this and was told that I had to have the DirecTV on Demand line item on my account - The rep added item and everything started working fine - I even verified the line item through my online access just to be sure - You may have to call and add this too.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

My issue, which now seems to be resolved was. channel 1247 DOD TBS was not showing up in the guide, but I recieve the standard/HD channel 247 TBS. Also when I was on channel 1000 I was able to see the DOD TBS shows and I tried to add them to the queue, but it did not work. It must have been a glitch of some sort.

Yesterday when i looked again 1247 was in my guide and I was able to download without any issue.

I was also surprised at the speed in which it downloaded. I previously had 1 :1 download to show length times, I don't know what it was but I would say it was more like 5:1 Download to show length time.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

trekologer said:


> You have fairly accurately described how a cable modem works. The cable modem, upon startup, scans the range of RF channels until it finds the one(s) it is using. Typically, the modem is provisioned to the channel to use but if it doesn't find the data service there, it scans the other channels. The difference between the cable modem and the cable box is that one outputs to ethernet, the other outputs video. The nuts and bolts of how each works is nearly identical.


The poster was explaining the difference between how DirecTV DoD works versus cable VOD.

DirecTV DoD is actually sending data on a data stream *within* just as if it were Netflix or youtube or any other data stream and is captured by the DVR. The cable box VOD will put a true QAM channel on the system that ANYONE can see unencrypted as regular digital television.

The effect is quite different. They are the same in that they are bits and stuff but the similarity ends there.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

jwebb1970 said:


> Have used DoD since beta debut, and a couple of yrs w/ Comcast OnDemand before then. Very similar, but will say that the Comcast connection via cable (thru cable TV service - never had Comcast internet) was faster than the DoD via my DSL connection. SD stuff I can start watching within a couple of minutes, though, so not too shabby. But not the "instant access" that cable VOD has.


I can start watching SD stuff immediately. It downloads faster than real time. However, if I want to skip ahead, I cannot, which is something you can do with cable VOD. With HD, I have to wait until about 30% of it is downloded to watch in real time. For me, that is typically 30-50% of the show time. For example, watched a 27 minute Nat Geo show last night after about 10 minutes. Not bad.

The tradeoff is that pause, rewind, ff are instantaneous versus the lag I saw with Comcast VOD. And if I want to watch it again, as long as I don't delete it, not only does the DVR remember where I was but it is then instantaneous. For repeated watchings on Comcast, you have to find the program again and queue it up.

Of course, both make you pay again for pay stuff beyond the 24 hour limit. Neither one's fault.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Well got my Linksys switch today and it works wonderfully. I've downloaded a couple HD Olympics clips from 2004. Man its brutal to download a 6 minute HD clip on my 1 meg connection.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

SParker said:


> Well got my Linksys switch today and it works wonderfully. I've downloaded a couple HD Olympics clips from 2004. Man its brutal to download a 6 minute HD clip on my 1 meg connection.


Glad it's working OK. Yea, HD even on faster links (6-7Mbps) takes awhile, SD though is viewable almost right away.


----------



## DBordello (Dec 16, 2006)

trekologer said:


> You have fairly accurately described how a cable modem works. The cable modem, upon startup, scans the range of RF channels until it finds the one(s) it is using. Typically, the modem is provisioned to the channel to use but if it doesn't find the data service there, it scans the other channels. The difference between the cable modem and the cable box is that one outputs to ethernet, the other outputs video. The nuts and bolts of how each works is nearly identical.


Good point.

Cable VOD in general is not IP, which we can agree on. I was making the point that cable VOD isn't really different than broadcast cable. Although cable receivers are able to communicate upstream (much like a cable modem), they still primarily just decode what is on the QAM channel they are tuned to. It takes maybe a couple of bytes of two-way communication to establish a VOD session.

I responding to a post that basically equated DoD to cable VOD, since there was a cable modem in the receiver. The cable VOD experience could be essentially the same even if the two-way communication was over dialup.


----------



## PrinceBandar (Dec 28, 2007)

how do you get it if you are an AT&T customer getting DTV resold?
AT&T doest seem to know it even exisits and when I try and click on a vod channel it says the service isnt active.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

PrinceBandar said:


> how do you get it if you are an AT&T customer getting DTV resold?
> AT&T doest seem to know it even exisits and when I try and click on a vod channel it says the service isnt active.


Check your bill ... you should see a line item like, "On Demand ... Complimentary". With this item, you are authorized to access On Demand.


----------



## PrinceBandar (Dec 28, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Check your bill ... you should see a line item like, "On Demand ... Complimentary". With this item, you are authorized to access On Demand.


Huh?

I am askign how I get either ATT or Directv to authroize it. When I call ATT they say I have to call Directv--their computer system doesn't have the capability. When I can DTV they say call ATT because they can't touch my offerings to add the service.

What does my bill have to do with it.

I have all the VOD channels. I am connected to the internet. It's nto a hardware or connectivity issue.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

PrinceBandar said:


> Huh?
> 
> I am askign how I get either ATT or Directv to authroize it. When I call ATT they say I have to call Directv--their computer system doesn't have the capability. When I can DTV they say call ATT because they can't touch my offerings to add the service.
> 
> ...


The two go hand-in-hand: if you have the line item on your bill, you're authorized. If it's not on the bill, you're not authorized. That's why I said check your bill to see if there's anything there at all related to On Demand.

With two providers, one for billing and one for service, I don't know how else you'd get it authorized, but you likely have to escalate this through AT&T, as you are paying them. DIRECTV does not currently charge for On Demand, which is why the bill line item says "Complimentary", but who knows what AT&T will do.


----------



## PrinceBandar (Dec 28, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> The two go hand-in-hand: if you have the line item on your bill, you're authorized. If it's not on the bill, you're not authorized. That's why I said check your bill to see if there's anything there at all related to On Demand.
> 
> With two providers, one for billing and one for service, I don't know how else you'd get it authorized, but you likely have to escalate this through AT&T, as you are paying them. DIRECTV does not currently charge for On Demand, which is why the bill line item says "Complimentary", but who knows what AT&T will do.


You should work for Customer service at ATT. That's the same kind if circular logic I got after spending 1.5 hours on the phone trying to get it authorized.

My question was --how do I get it authorized. and you are like--check you bill to see if you are authorized the two go hand in hand. I'm looking for someone who knows how to get it authorized--a number to call or someone with att who has done so to tell me how to do it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

PrinceBandar said:


> You should work for Customer service at ATT. That's the same kind if circular logic I got after spending 1.5 hours on the phone trying to get it authorized.
> 
> My question was --how do I get it authorized. and you are like--check you bill to see if you are authorized the two go hand in hand.


I try to be helpful, even to those who don't appreciate it.

I'm not sure why you're not getting that the two items ARE related. For services you can access, there is a line item on a bill enabling it. To access On Demand, you need the service authorized. You'll know it's authorized if you see it on the bill. So I posted about that line item, asking you to check your bill, because the more information you give us, the better people here can help you. You could have the line item on the bill but still not have the service working. If you have it on the bill, we at least know AT&T is documenting it as a service.

Did you ask AT&T to escalate this? They are the bridge between you and DIRECTV service, and since they provide your bill, they control what you are charged for and aren't charged for. Direct customers of DIRECTV get On Demand for no charge, and we see that on our bill. You want to get On Demand activated, you need to get AT&T to get DIRECTV to turn it on, and you will then see it as a line item on your bill.

For you, it's going to start and end with AT&T going to DIRECTV. You need to escalate this with AT&T.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

Just activated DOD today w/ HR20-700 thru wireless ethernet connection and Buffalo receiver. I have two other HR20-700s but both have an external hard drive. i am assuming that neither of these two HRs can be connected to the DOD.
Is that correct?


----------



## PrinceBandar (Dec 28, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I try to be helpful, even to those who don't appreciate it.
> 
> I'm not sure why you're not getting that the two items ARE related. For services you can access, there is a line item on a bill enabling it. To access On Demand, you need the service authorized. You'll know it's authorized if you see it on the bill. So I posted about that line item, asking you to check your bill, because the more information you give us, the better people here can help you. You could have the line item on the bill but still not have the service working. If you have it on the bill, we at least know AT&T is documenting it as a service.
> 
> ...


I totally get you were trying to be helpful but after 2 hours with CSR reps and emails back and forth of the two sides saying the other one would have to help the logic sounds circular and identical.

Like ATT says--hey talk to DTV we can't enable it. DTV says hey talk to ATT we can enable it but wont becuase ATT has to.

I talked to a supervisor --nothing could be done. I was like- I spend $130 bucks a month and I can't get the same service that people who pay 80 bucks a month get for free even though the Ondemand services are already on my HDR and the service just needs to be authroized. They basically told me to suck it.

Then my first response here --and yes I totally get you were trying to be helpful and provide info but its really ironic that the logic was circular.

"Want to get authorized?, check your bill to see if you are authorized, if it's not on the bill you can't get it, but you need to get it on your bill a an option so you can get authorized. But nobody will authorize it to be on your bill as an option to authrozie. I don't understand how you don't get it"

I swear I live in Soviet Russia.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Just another reason why I, personally, am not about to jump on the "bundling" bandwagon. $5 a month or whatever it is might be nice, but I'm not ready to put up with whatever headaches come with it.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

knoxbh said:


> Just activated DOD today w/ HR20-700 thru wireless ethernet connection and Buffalo receiver. I have two other HR20-700s but both have an external hard drive. i am assuming that neither of these two HRs can be connected to the DOD.
> Is that correct?


I don't have an external drive, but don't see any reason why that would be a factor. The hard drive uses the eSATA interface and On Demand uses ethernet (as do some other features).


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

bobnielsen said:
 

> I don't have an external drive, but don't see any reason why that would be a factor. The hard drive uses the eSATA interface and On Demand uses ethernet (as do some other features).


Thanks a lot - I don't know why I got confused with a ethernet and eSATA input. You're right of course. Have decided to get another external hard drive for this receiver - a 750 gb would be enough formy needs in this room and for the channels I'll probably be recording.

Again, many thanks for waking up my poor old(83) brain!!


----------

